# 2010 sprinter select tv antenna



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

My crank up antenna won't pic up anything I am in POC what can I buy to pick up a few stations , I know I can get dish network butdont watch that much tv to justify it . Do I need an digital external antenna or do they make some kind of power booster for my antenna on the RV . Please give me models of what will work and approx price .

Thanks


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Your trailer should already have a booster, just got to find it. It should be near the area where your TV is. It is typically a little black button and it has an LED that will come on when you turn it one. It is usually on the wall and has wall plate about the same size as a standard outlet.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Program your tv for OTA. Do the station program. Make sure the amplifier is turned on and you should get local channels.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

What's OTA ?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Over the air


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Have the one tv working picked up 4 channels , the other tv is a Pyle monitor I think it's hooked up to the DVD radio and suraound sound system , but I don't have a remote to do a channel search , I bought a universal remote but can't seam to get the code to use the remote to scan the channels , the menu button on the tv doesn't work . Might just replace the darn thing as the company that makes it won't answer the phone ? An other options ?


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

artys only said:


> Have the one tv working picked up 4 channels , the other tv is a Pyle monitor I think it's hooked up to the DVD radio and suraound sound system , but I don't have a remote to do a channel search , I bought a universal remote but can't seam to get the code to use the remote to scan the channels , the menu button on the tv doesn't work . Might just replace the darn thing as the company that makes it won't answer the phone ? An other options ?


GO OUTSIDE !!! lol sorry can't offer anything useful. My antenna doesn't work worth a **** either.


----------

